# myspace photo slide show



## Quickj (Oct 2, 2005)

ok how do i make a phot slide show for my myspace and i fyou can help put it in the simplist terms as possible im not so good with computers thanx


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

Just use there help info


----------



## katmeow (Nov 1, 2005)

I am trying to do the same thing right now and am having no luck. I believe you need to use a picture hosting service similar to photo bucket and if you have the premium service (which cost money) they will give you the coding to make a photo parade. That is the easy way. The free way is more difficult and I am on a mission to find out how to do it when I do I will post it here


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

no, you don't need any of that, just use www.mygen.co.uk its on there somewhere, and just use a service like imageshack, or photobucket. -cnelson.

to be more exact; http://www.mygen.co.uk/index.php?page=generators&section=marqueegen


----------



## katmeow (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## sarahboo4501 (Nov 2, 2005)

how do you change the font on myspace? like, how do you make it bold, or different sizes, and the like?


thank you.


----------



## katmeow (Nov 1, 2005)

I highly recommend the site that cnelson04 refers to you can change font sizes and do all kinds of neat tricks like photo parades, font styles, and moving marques.
Thanks Cnelson!


----------

